# New Member with Norwegian Pram



## Tomsasailor (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello to All, My name is Tom Sroka, and I'm from Redgranite, Wisconsin. I work part time, and then build things with wood. Married for near 40 years, with two sons, two daughter in laws, and two grandson. I built a cold molded Norwegian Pram. I hope to soon get it in the water, and get it sailing. I'll have to learn how, but my older brother will attempt to sail it first with his knowledge of sailing. I'll keep letting everyone know the progress goes and when the boat sets sail. I hope we can get some help rigging the sail boat as nothing was in the plans. If anyone can help me with the rigging, and what I need, please don't hesitate to let me know. I finished getting the rudder fastened last week, so that's ready to go. Now for the ropes and pulleys.


----------



## jcapo (Jul 17, 2000)

Welcome.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome Tom!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

here you go free rigging advice. Rigging Small Sailboats - Title page

this your build Tom?
http://www.butlerprojects.com/boats/norwegianpram/index.htm









Are you on the wooden boat forums Tom? I am. same name.  We've more the a few boat builders here on SN. _"looks around" _


----------



## Tomsasailor (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi again, thanks for the info. With all the info I have received since last fall, I got what I need (I think) so yesterday and today I should have the boat rigged. Yes, the boat is from the Butler Projects. Fell in love with the boat and had to build it, just because I like to build neat things with wood. Now I have to become a sailor. Next photo I post will have the boat rigged and hopefully ready to go. Thank you all for the welcome.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome Tom! That is a lovely pram. Can't wait to see it fully rigged.

-Chris


----------



## ehsims (Aug 26, 2014)

welcome


----------

